# Levantine Arabic: un regard de travers (FR)



## WannaBFluent

Hi,

I would like to say:
_The kind of man who could kill someone just for a daggers look_.

My try:
الشاب اللي ممكن يقتل حدا ؟؟؟

Any ideas?


----------



## elroy

I’m sorry, but your sentence makes no sense in English.   Could you please explain what you mean in other words?


----------



## WannaBFluent

I did not really know how to turn to look daggers at into a noun. But I wanted to say to look angrily at someone.

In French, it would be:
Le genre de mec qui pourrait tuer quelqu'un juste pour un regard de travers. 

It can be said to describe a dangerous gangster like Pablo Escobar for example, ie. He would kill anyone for pointless reasons as just looking at him angrily.


----------



## elroy

Do you literally mean “kill,” or is that hyperbole?


----------



## WannaBFluent

elroy said:


> Do you literally mean “kill,” or is that hyperbole?


Literally "kill".


----------



## Raspberryjam

I think we say '_*to look daggers at someone' *_or '*to give someone an evil look/an evil*' ("Stop giving me evils!" means 'Stop looking at me like you want to kill me')


----------



## elroy

Palestinian:

هو من النوع اللي مستعد يقتل قتيل بس عشان تطلّع عليه غير شكل

تطلّع عليه غير شكل is not literal but it’s what I would say in this context.  It’s a pragmatic equivalent I think.


----------



## She'lock Holmes

Personally, I'd use:
هوي من الناس اللي ممكن يقتلو التاني (يقتلو حدا) لو بس اطلعو فيهن.
You can also add بنظرة شر or كارهينن but it's unnecessary.


----------



## cherine

I found 2 threads in the En-Fr forum about regarder de travers, but I'm still not sure about the best English (or Arabic) equivalent for the expression.

But in Egyptian Arabic we talk about بَصَّة مش عاجباه a look/way of looking that he doesn't like.
ممكن يقتل حد لو بَصَّ له بَصَّة مش عاجباه/ ما عجبتوش


----------



## momai

هدا واحد, ما تطلع فيي *تطليعة غلط*, يمكن يجي مخلص عليك.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Thanks all for your inputs!


momai said:


> هدا واحد, ما تطلع فيي *تطليعة غلط*, يمكن يجي مخلص عليك.


What does مخلص على mean? I'm only aware of مخلص من in a sense of _to get rid of_.


----------



## elroy

That’s *متخلص* من.

This one is like “destroy/annihilate.”


----------



## WannaBFluent

Sorry to ask again, but *mxalleS *alone means _[someone/something] that is putting an end to [...]_, right ?
This AP has an continuous meaning, right?


----------



## elroy

It can also have a perfective meaning: he will have already destroyed you / il t’aura déjà detruit.


----------



## WannaBFluent

momai said:


> هدا واحد, ما تطلع فيي *تطليعة غلط*, يمكن يجي مخلص عليك.


Sorry but I don't understand the logic behind this sentence.
To me, it just means _'this guy, he didn't look at me wrong (angrily), he could come and kill me'_.

I don't get how it's supposed to mean: _the kind of guy who could kill just for a wrong look_.


----------



## djara

WannaBFluent said:


> I don't get how it's supposed to mean: _the kind of guy who could kill just for a wrong look_.


Je pense que ما تطلع est à l'impératif négatif: Ne le regarde pas de travers Don't look askance at him 
Sous réserve de confirmation par un Levantin!


----------



## analeeh

م here is a regional form for 'as soon as' or something like that. 'Who as soon as you look at him...'


----------



## WannaBFluent

analeeh said:


> م here is a regional form for 'as soon as' or something like that. 'Who as soon as you look at him...'


Wow, interesting, I didn't know about it.


----------

